# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Sapa, Sapa Photos, những hình ảnh đẹp

## heartless

Sapa *Sapa Photos* bức tranh thiên nhiên kì thú

Nằm ở phía tây bắc của Tổ quốc, Sa Pa là một huyện vùng cao của tỉnh Lào Cai, một vùng đất khiêm nhường, lặng lẽ nhưng ẩn chứa bao điều kỳ diệu của cảnh sắc thiên nhiên. Phong cảnh thiên nhiên của Sa Pa được kết hợp với sức sáng tạo của con người cùng với địa hình của núi đồi, màu xanh của rừng, như bức tranh có sự sắp xếp theo một bố cục hài hoà tạo nên một vùng có nhiều cảnh sắc thơ mộng hấp dẫn.



Sapa ẩn sau màn mây





Ruộng bậc thang 


Từng đoàn du khách tấp nập kéo đến Sa Pa thưởng thức cái lạnh châu Âu ở nước nhiệt đới

Chợ tình

Bãi đá cổ Sapa





Nguồn: *Sapa Photos*

----------


## heartless

*Mùa hè Sapa*


Đến với Sapa, người ta thường đi vào mùa đông, để chiêm ngưỡng tuyết rơi, để được khám phá cái lạnh âm độ như các nước châu Âu… Tuy nhiên, nếu có dịp đi vào mùa hạ, nơi đây cũng sẽ mang đến cho bạn nhiều điều thú vị. 





Tiết trời Sapa vào hạ chỉ hơi lạnh hơn Đà Lạt một chút nên khá dễ chịu. Tuy nhiên, đôi lúc, thời tiết như cố tình tạo thêm điều kiện cho nàng Sapa đỏng đảnh trong sắc hạ. Bầu trời vừa bừng lên ánh nắng chan hòa, lại sụp nắng xuống, nhanh chóng cho cơn mưa nhỏ chạy lướt qua đủ làm ướt nhẹ những tà áo đa sắc màu của các cô sơn nữ, rồi lại tạnh ngay...


Hạ là mùa kết trái của đào, lê, mận, nếu “kết nối” được với người dân địa phương, bạn sẽ có dịp đến với các vườn trái cây nằm trên các ngọn đồi để chụp ảnh và được thưởng thức thỏa thích.





Ngoài ra, đến Sapa vào mùa hạ, bạn sẽ có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng những thác nước tuyệt đẹp. Thác Bạc nằm cách thị trấn Sapa khoảng 12 km, từng làm cho nhiều du khách quyến luyến khi rời bước. Từ trên khe núi cao, dòng nước ầm ầm đổ xuống, bọt tung trắng xóa trông như những đóa hoa.

----------

